# Looking for miniature in the Northeast



## chasetwichell (May 4, 2014)

We're looking for a miniature poodle puppy. I've visited all the breeders' sites I can find, but it's hard to tell who the really responsible ones are. Can anyone recommend a particular breeder? We're open about gender and color. We just want to make sure there are no health problems, and would prefer a breeder that tries to match the right puppy with the right people. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Some recommendations to help get you started. (BTW, You can ascertain whether a breeder does the recommended genetic health tests, which may be what you mean by saying, "We just want to make sure there are no health problems." Of course random health problems can and do crop up. But having the test results verifying there are no known genetic diseases is a very good thing.) Good luck with your search!:clover:
Home - Firebrook Poodles (New Jersey)
Barclay Miniature and Toy Poodles Breeder With AKC Poodle Puppies For Sale Champion Poodles (Pennsylvania)
DiMarnique's Miniature Poodles (Delaware)


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

This gal is in CT, she has very nice dogs, she knows everybody decent with poodles in the area, I know she just placed a puppy but not sure if she has any available but I would check with her.
Home Page


----------



## chasetwichell (May 4, 2014)

Thank you very much!


----------

